# Kit suggestions for Moebius.



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

I know we all have kits we'd love to see made, so let's give Moebius some ideas.

For me, I'd love to see the following:

1.) A Gunstar - from The Last Starfighter
2.) SkyDiver submarine - from Gerry Andersons' show - U.F.O.
3.) A Death Glider - from Stargate

Just a few I'd love on my mantle.

Keep the ideas flowing everyone!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave: :woohoo:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Scorpitat said:


> I know we all have kits we'd love to see made, so let's give Moebius some ideas.
> 
> For me, I'd love to see the following:
> 
> ...


Don't hold your breath too long, you'll turn blue.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

1/6th scale Lost In Space B-9 Robot
1/6th scale Robby the Robot
1/350TOS Enterprise
1/35th scale Proteus with figures from Fantastic Voyage


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Now that the Monster Scenes are coming in October I'd really like to see the development of the Torture Scenes as a series also :thumbsup: and of course any new Monster Model is always welcome :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Not getting my hopes too high, but a Skydiver and Stingray in scale with the Seaview...

In the words of Neo, "Whoa!" :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My heart would be a Fireball.

(XL5)


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Not this thread again! :freak:


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Proteus with figures from Fantastic Voyage :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

If you were to release more Auroras, I can see the Bloodthirsty Pirates being popular. I think the Castle Creatures would be great to see back too!!

Chris.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

A new sculpt Frankenstein monster. In the same scale as the Mummy. The Aurora one was always the cheapest looking one of the bunch. You couldn't have made a plainer base if you tried. 

James


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll second the vote for the Pirate kits! Also a new Frankenstein, Dracula, Wolfman, and Creature from the Lagoon. Sooo much to do, so little time..till the Universal license expires. Hopefully everything will sell great and the license can be renewed.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

In 1/48 scale:
UFO Moonbase Interceptor
UFO Sky 1
Capt Scarlet Angel Interceptor


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

1/350 The taxi from Escape from New York


----------



## starseeker3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Indeed, oh no, not this thread again. 
See, first and foremost Moebius is running a business and trying to stay alive. If Moebius was making films instead of Models, they would not be Steven Spielberg, making huge wads of cash in the first couple weeks of every new release and becoming insanely wealthy. On the other hand, after a couple of years you wouldn't look back at your shelf of Modius models and think, what a piece of crap that was, what was I thinking? like everyone does after most Spielberg films. 
If Moebius were making films, the best business model would be to be more like Woody Allen. Not a lot of money made after every film but enough enough make a living and to finance the next project. Or even better, like Stanley Kubrick. Unlike Allen's, Kubrick's movies cost a lot to produce and while their box office was almost always really disappointing, Kubrick's films just never disappear from theaters. Over a long time, they do finally make healthy profits. 
Moebius has to be like that. Science fiction - Aurora-type modelers are a very small audience now. But the thing is: we never go away. Ten years from now there will be as much demand for the Seaview or the Jupiter 2 and Frankenstein as there is today. 
What Moebius can and can't make is determined by what licenses they can or can't afford. Even companies as big as Revell and Monogram get royally cheated by Paramount when Trek was periodically popular. Moebius has the rights to Irwin Allen right now. Love to see them score some other rights. Foot is in the door with Fox thru the Allen stuff. The Proteus or Planet of the Apes might be the way to start. I'd love to see some reasonably priced large 2001 someday. But that another license and way, way in the future. 
What we have to do is ensure that Moebius manages to have the staying power of Allen and Kubrick, that in 10 years they're still selling Jupiter 2s or Spindrifts. That means we have to buying the kits that are already out there. And promoting them. 
Looking at my Seaview under construction, I finally got far enough away to see the thing for the first time in ages. This is one spectacular model. I've got a lot of 350 Tamiya and Trumpeter and honestly the Seaview is at least as spectacular as any of them. Build up your Moebius. Flood sites and FSM with pictures. New rule: no one is allowed to vote for a new Moebius until they have posted a build-up somewhere to try to spead the word? Word of mouth now is the only way we'll see new next year.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Well here's my list again ....

Vehicles/Craft 

SPACE 1999 EAGLE, with Freighter, Laboratory, and Transporter pods plus decals for V.I.P. and Rescue versions (possibly twice the size of the successful 12 inch Product Enterprise diecasts)

FLASH GORDON ROCKETSHIPS from the 1930s serials 

UFO - SHADO MOBILES, Shado 1, Shado 2, Shado Control (with clear parts for all lights), Moonbase Interceptor and UFO

2001 DISCOVERY, ARIES

H.G. WELLS MARTIAN WAR MACHINES from the novel.

DISNEY NAUTILUS with highly detailed interior plus figures.



Styrene Figure kits


KING KONG VERSES V REX

TALOS (and tiny Argonauts figures) plus other Harryhausen kits

FANTASTIC 4, Mr stretch, The Thing

LORD OF THE RINGS kits such as FELL BEAST, TROLL, etc.

SPIDERMAN fighting SANDMAN in all sand form (possibly merged with the base to save tooling costs)

FRANCIS FORD COPPOLAS DRACULA


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Here we are with another "Wish List" 
We had these lists over and over at Polar Lights.
This must be the third or fourth Wish list we've seen since Moebius Models has been on Hobby Talk. 
These lists tend to repeat the same suggestions, offered by the same people, time after time.
After awhile it gets pretty hard to take these lists very seriously as there is virtually nothing being offered that hasn't appreared on the last list.
Frank has been building and collecting models since the early 1960's including almost all of the Aurora Figure kits! I have been building model kits since the 1950's.
Both of us have many years experinece in the retail hobby business and have an understanding of what sells at retail; there are not many model kit ideas we haven't seen along the way.

I hope that you all can trust us to continue producing interesting kits without a new wish list posted here every thirty days.

Thank you.
Dave


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

with all the stuff that's coming out between Moebius and Monarch i have a tough time coming up with something to wish for . 
my only wishes are that the 2 companies prosper so they can keep on bringing us these spiffy kits . and that i can afford to keep up.

hb


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Well said Dave,I love you!LOL alexander


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

My wish is simple. Keep producing models fror the rest of MY life... I'm sure You'll make kit I'll by more than ONE of. The Chariot and Seaview come to mind. If you can produce 4 kits a year that's great too!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Dave...you haven't let me down yet...and with all the Monster Scenes, the Seaview, Big Frankie, the Chariot, the Pod, Invisible Man etc Yeah, I suppose with your track record...we can throw a little trust in judgment your way
Keep up this EXCELLENT work...because I know I'll be having a hard time keeping up with building them:thumbsup: No Complaints here :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

starseeker3 said:


> Indeed, oh no, not this thread again.
> See, first and foremost Moebius is running a business and trying to stay alive. If Moebius was making films instead of Models, they would not be Steven Spielberg, making huge wads of cash in the first couple weeks of every new release and becoming insanely wealthy. On the other hand, after a couple of years you wouldn't look back at your shelf of Modius models and think, what a piece of crap that was, what was I thinking? like everyone does after most Spielberg films.
> If Moebius were making films, the best business model would be to be more like Woody Allen. Not a lot of money made after every film but enough enough make a living and to finance the next project. Or even better, like Stanley Kubrick. Unlike Allen's, Kubrick's movies cost a lot to produce and while their box office was almost always really disappointing, Kubrick's films just never disappear from theaters. Over a long time, they do finally make healthy profits.
> Moebius has to be like that. Science fiction - Aurora-type modelers are a very small audience now. But the thing is: we never go away. Ten years from now there will be as much demand for the Seaview or the Jupiter 2 and Frankenstein as there is today.
> ...


As close to the truth as it gets. We do have some other licenses lined up, and most of what we are working on is just that, long term sellers. As Dave mentioned, between the two of us we've been in the hobby in one facet or another for a long time. If I posted a wish list (I won't!), it would go past the word count limit on the thread I'm sure. So many things needed for overlooked subjects, but you have to remember so little time as well. This year is an unusually large year with 12 kits out before Christmas. There's only so much we can get out without flooding the market and making it tough on you guys. Remember, we've got plenty out this year, Monarch will have a few out before year's end, and PL will have some reissue stuff out this year as well. Next year, I know there will be more between the three companies. Maybe more than the average guy can budget for kits in a year. We'll try to keep you surprised either way!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I'd be willing to bet that every modeler out there has a list of kits they think should be produced. I know I do! The reality is that a lot of the subjects that we think should be produced probably won't.

To Frank, Dave, Scott and Tom, I eagerly look forward to what ever you guys produce, even if it's not from my list.

Now, instead of wishing for stuff how about actually building some of the kits piling up on our workbenches.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Frank and Dave,

We know you guys, and we trust you implicitly, but you're the closest thing most of us have to Santa, and so we keep handing you our wish lists, but trusting that whatever you give us is going to be cool. Forgive us for being repetitive, but it's just cause we love ya.

Are we there yet?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I wonder if the licencing rights for the original Twilight Zone and Outer limits would be high.Plenty of monsters and freaks there to satisfy our cravings for some time.The first two subjects from the twilight zone that comes to mind are The Eye of the Beholder and possibly the Winged Gremlin on the wing of the airplane,but this latter one from the newer movie made in the 1990's,I believe.For The Eye of the Beholder,the freaky Nurse and Doctor slightly bent forward and looking at us,with a concerned facial expression,as if we were the patient of that episode,would be great.Hopefully all in 1/8th scale.Of course,many of the other aliens from the Outer limits as well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Serenity!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

WOW! Lot's of great idea's. Figures? Maybe the old Crypt Keeper from HBO? Been done? How about some new "supers"? The gang from the "Incredibles?" (I love these guys....I admit it...) Some kool saucers and space tech in there too! Even the crazed robot from same movie might be a new one? Of course, dealing with licensing from Disney......Fat chance......A detailed Nautilus with interior would really be awesome as stated. For now, I'm thrilled with the Seaview, and I CAN'T WAIT hardly for the Chariot! And I've got 2 Big Frankies pre-ordered as well! Keep up the good work!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

What about all these supposed authentic UFO sightings flying saucers.I would even go further than making UFO kits.I think that I do remember seeing in one of those specialty stores a low voltage plastic platform that simulated levitation and kept an object in mid air by producing a repulsing magnetic field I guess.Wouldn't it be great if a larger diorama platform would keep a,let's say,an about 6 inches in diameter flying saucer suspended in mid air with a possibility of choices of either simple levitation,spinning or wobbling of the saucer.Such a saucer would probably have to be made of very thin and light thermaformed plastic with thin metal discs inside for the levitation part.Of course the next question is,would this venture be too much off target for a model kit company to even condider.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Did I mention Serenity?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes John you've mentioned Serenity - repeatedly, that doesn't mean that we're any closer to doing it!

Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What, Serenity?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Daxe, at the risk of being redundant, I'll second the notion for the Nautilus... Ducks and runs....


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*My Last Request*

Hey Dave, Frank and the Gang at Moebius...KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK :thumbsup: 
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The nautilus with ducks with the runs? What?


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

There's a lot of great kit ideas here but I'll limit my selections to what Moebius may be able to give us. I can appreciate they are running a business and want to try to reach a wide variety of customers.

For what it's worth, here's my wish list. While Moebius has the Irwin Allen licenses, I'm hoping for a 1,2,3 knockout punch of his flying vehicles.

TOS Jupiter II
Flying Sub
Spindrift.

I suppose it depends upon how successful the Seaview and the current crop of LIS kits do. If they do well, I'm sure these will too.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

JamesDFarrow said:


> A new sculpt Frankenstein monster...The Aurora one was always the cheapest looking one of the bunch. You couldn't have made a plainer base if you tried.
> 
> James


Ever see Aurora's Wolf Man?

_psst..._Jim and Artie! 

</div>


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> Did I mention Serenity?


SERENITY NOW!!!

_Insanity later..._


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

With a detailed cargo bay, removeable shuttles, rotating engines, and a scale replica of the statue of the Hero of Canton.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You want fries with that?

Chris.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Serenity would be great. But so would the Proteus, the Time Machine and of course the Nautilus. I'm sure Frank is or has considered all of these. Now if only those who own the licenses would get with the program....

Rogue

Let's hope


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Ditto ditto ditto*

Ditto



Rattrap said:


> Frank and Dave,
> 
> We know you guys, and we trust you implicitly, but you're the closest thing most of us have to Santa, and so we keep handing you our wish lists, but trusting that whatever you give us is going to be cool. Forgive us for being repetitive, but it's just cause we love ya.
> 
> Are we there yet?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Old_McDonald said:


> There's a lot of great kit ideas here but I'll limit my selections to what Moebius may be able to give us. I can appreciate they are running a business and want to try to reach a wide variety of customers.
> 
> For what it's worth, here's my wish list. While Moebius has the Irwin Allen licenses, I'm hoping for a 1,2,3 knockout punch of his flying vehicles.
> 
> ...


TOS Jupiter 2 is at the top of my list and a bigger one than the Polar Lights version. I REALLY hope he decides to build this kit. I would be willing to pay more than the Seaview for it. I wouldn't mind a Flying Sub too.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Bottom line...as long as Moebius produces...I will BUY! :woohoo:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

So say we all...

Hmmmm... new galactica ships would be nice... 

Sci-Fi even gave the the green light to make the last season's episodes as long as they wanted them to be, foregoing the usual 1 hour tv format!


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

My dream kits? Hmmm, lemme see here.

First and foremost, have always wanted an injection molded Chariot, was afraid to even try the Lunar Models vacuform. 

A large scale model for my shelf would be cool, something with some real heft. Maybe a good sized Seaview (since the Aurora was so tiny).

And to round out my Lost in Space collection, since we've had a nice robot kit, figures, and the PL Jupiter, how about a Space Pod?

Yep, if I just got those three I'd be thrilled. 

What's that? They already did???? Wow. Now there's service for you.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Hmm. Maybe a Jupiter 2?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

.. or three or four


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

John P said:


> With a detailed cargo bay, removeable shuttles, rotating engines, and a scale replica of the statue of the Hero of Canton.


If we put in the Hero of Canton statue, I think we'd have to give coupons for Mudder's Milk as well....


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Have a lot of pixilated modelers then...or more pixilated than usual... :drunk:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Moebius said:


> If we put in the Hero of Canton statue, I think we'd have to give coupons for Mudder's Milk as well....


That would be hysterical! 

It'll go well with my Fruity Oaty Bar snacks


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I think one of the reasons for these Wish lists showing 
up often on this and other forums is just sheer excitement.
Modelers are excited! Sci-Fi modelers are excited! Old 
school collectors are excited!

Be it a 60's modeling subject that larger companies like Revell
would not touch to a re-release of an ex-aurora classic, both
Moebius and Polar Lights have given us a second chance.


Modeling is going to be VERY interesting!


Fortress:dude:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

fortress said:


> I think one of the reasons for these Wish lists showing
> up often on this and other forums is just sheer excitement.
> Modelers are excited! Sci-Fi modelers are excited! Old
> school collectors are excited!



Old modelers are excited!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey John!

We have to let these GK guys know......

We want it big
We want allot parts
and WE WANT IT NOW!

With all jokes aside I am very happy with the current
modeling market. GK is kicking A#!

Fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

You know, I kind of like the old Aurora Chitty Chitty Bang Bang model. I have seen them on E-bay, but can't afford to touch one.......A Re-pop would be awesome.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Planet of the Apes Caesar
and Gorilla Soldier on Horse- Addar re-issues
I'll keep quiet now


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

You mean those ones that sat around in toys r us for a few years after polar rereleased them, and they couldn't even sell for $2?

Hardly my choice for a new company wanting to survive a very difficult marketplace.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

NOPE no Planet of the Apes kits in the plans!
I don't think we want to go there any time soon.
Lots and lots of better ways to spend our time and money right now.

Dave


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

gareee said:


> You mean those ones that sat around in toys r us for a few years after polar rereleased them, and they couldn't even sell for $2?
> 
> Hardly my choice for a new company wanting to survive a very difficult marketplace.


Caesar and Gorilla on Horseback are very sought after . I understand the lack of interest though- for collectors yes.
So were the Universal Monster kits $2.00 each- Now they're about $50.00 each on EBay.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I do believe that the Ape on horseback,probably from a brand new scupt in 1/8th scale,full action pose could be great.Especially if chasing a human with net in hand.Of course,I also think that the Gold Knight of Nice,Confederate Raider and Indian on Horse are excellent ideas.Basically speaking,figures on a Horse should be very popular in my opinion.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I wish Moebius would just give us their possible kits, (I mean they have the rights and no one will steal them), and say this is what we are looking at for the next 2 years. Like it or lump it. That would stop all the useless wish list threads that never end.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm sorry but, we will not be posting a list of our plans anytime soon.
First of all, the list is constantly changing
Secondly; there are items on the list which are not "locked up" with a licensor yet.

We will continue to announce kits when they are in development and continue to keep our future plans too ourselves.

Dave


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

And here I thought we had a link like good ole Lisa at Polar Lights. Guess I was wrong. Although enticing a hobbiest is a major form of causing excitement in the hobby world. But then, you already know everything about the hobby world. Don't you?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

PM Moderator said:


> We will continue to announce kits when they are in development and continue to keep our future plans too ourselves.
> 
> Dave


That's cool, Dave. I like a little surprise. Knowing what may be available a year from now can be frustrating. You know it's coming but you have to wait so long for it to arrive. We already know about Monster scenes, Iron Man, Invisible man, Flying Sub, that's enough to hold my curiosity at bay for a good long while.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

If Moebius told us what they were going to release for the next 10 solid years...a thread would pop up with the Title..."Yeah But How About This One"... I like the way things are going now, Dave gives us plenty of Heads Up notice and besides, I love the Suspense :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes indeed, "How about this one".

Dave


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

mcdougall said:


> I Moebius told us what they were going to release for the next 10 solid years...a thread would pop up with the Title..."Yeah But How About This One"... I like the way things are going now, Dave gives us plenty of Heads Up notice and besides, I love the Suspense :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


I agree, McDee! I'm excited about almost all of Moebius' current releases and annouced future releases. OK, I'm not a Big Franky fan. I'm happy for all the guys that have wanted this kit and are now getting it. Other than that I look forward to all their future kits.

Good work Frank and Dave. So far your judgement on which subjects to produce has been right on the money as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Frank and Dave - of course everyone here trusts your judgement - that goes without saying!

While these wish lists may be repetitive for you, they are really a manifestation of everyone`s enthusiasm about your stuff. So in a very real way, wish lists are a great - and much deserved - compliment to you guys. So enjoy them and lets all hope this run lasts for years to come!

Cheers!
Huzz


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I have a wish list too, Trust Me I'm not going to get everything that's on my wish list either!!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

There are so many great things out, and more on the way soon, that if I knew what was really in store for the next five years...my head would explode. Thanks Frank and Dave! Come to think of it, my head nearly exploded with the Big Frankie news!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm sure I wont ever see everything on my wish list, but I've already seen most of it LOL. And alot of things I didnt really wish for but I'm glad they are comming. Like the Invisible man, the Chariot, big Seaview, big Flying Sub ect.. My oh my, what a time to be a modeler!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PM Moderator said:


> I'm sorry but, we will not be posting a list of our plans anytime soon.
> First of all, the list is constantly changing
> Secondly; there are items on the list which are not "locked up" with a licensor yet.
> 
> ...


What, are you saying the best possible business model _isn't_ one where you reveal all your plans and surprises over the next several years to your competition, based on one request from an internet post? Oh _come _now!

Remember the press conferences during Desert Storm?
*Reporter:* "General, exactly when and where will you be launching your critical attack?"
*General: *:freak:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep John, I guess that I'm saying something like that.

Dave


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Ok, I'll get on th bandwagon. PROTEUS!!!!! and not the cartoon Voyager which hardly anyone can even remember.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I too agree that it is silly to expect Moebius to divulge their confidential product plans before the right time and to provide the competitor with an edge.

But wish lists in themselves are harmless. They may provide some barometer of the popularity of certain topics and are an off-shoot of our own enthusiasm for Moebius' products. If Frank and Dave choose to use them or ignore them - either is fine for me. 

But I would not want to see them discouraged; I think that would dampen the fun spirit of this place. And, business interests getting due recognition, isn't fun what Moebius is all about?

Cheers,

Huzz


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Ok, I'll get on th bandwagon. PROTEUS!!!!! and not the cartoon Voyager which hardly anyone can even remember.


*Amen !!!!*


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Actually this is the correct way to ask for the Proteus:

Proteus! 

Huzz


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Capt. Krik said:


> OK, I'm not a Big Franky fan. QUOTE]
> 
> Why did I just flash on "the Rocky Horror Picture Show" when I read this?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Capt. Krik said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'm not a Big Franky fan. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Capt. Krik said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'm not a Big Franky fan.
> ...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Admiral Nelson said:


> ...and not the cartoon Voyager which hardly anyone can even remember.


Kinda too late.
And I bought five.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Mr. Hussey, it's good to see that your elegant way of wording things hasn't changed. I couldn't have said any of those things any better. Actually, it's kind of like you were reading my mind, but my fingers work a lot faster than my mind. LOL.


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Guys, starseeker is right ...

"Word-of-mouth" is the best and fastest way to advertise ... how many times have you gone to a restaurant and whether the service/food was good or bad did you tell a friend about it. Just "food" for thought.


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

j2man said:


> You know, I kind of like the old Aurora Chitty Chitty Bang Bang model. I have seen them on E-bay, but can't afford to touch one.......A Re-pop would be awesome.


When did Aurora make Chitty Chitty Bang Bang?? I'd have to buy three kits ... one for me and one for each of my sons.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Aurora released Chitty Chitty Bang Bang in 1969. It was done in 1/25 scale and was never (to my knowledge) reissued. It's a cool little kit and is collected by the star car crowd as well as the Aurora guys. 

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I think it was molded in several colors, so painting wasnt reqiured. I didnt have one, but I remember seeing it in stores and remember seeing the movie at the theaters when it first came out.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It was molded in yellow and brown. It also had chrome parts. It was a well done kit and the box art was cool too.

Chris.

I've just looked in my Aurora book and it says kits had brown, orange or yellow, clear, and chrome parts.


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Chris, Otto,

Thanks for the update ... I too, saw the movie when it was first released ... at a drive-in theater no less.

I don't remember the kit though. Must have been too involved with the Moon landing and Revell's models at the time.

Dan


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Is the car based on a real car model.If so,and if the car itself is still sold,would it be that hard to scratch build the wings and tail parts.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

xsavoie said:


> Is the car based on a real car model.If so,and if the car itself is still sold,would it be that hard to scratch build the wings and tail parts.


 Was all a custom job. Too bad the molds are quite probably gone forever... I have one in my stash, it is quite awesome.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was just watching a DVD of this show called "Firefly" and I thought the spaceship might make a good model.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

There is a very cool little ornament available of the Serenity. It comes with a nice display stand too.

Huzz


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

And you can't find one anywhere unless you want to pay big bucks.. OR buy the "reaver" smashed up version.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And it's not a model!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

PM Moderator said:


> I'm sorry but, we will not be posting a list of our plans anytime soon.
> First of all, the list is constantly changing
> Secondly; there are items on the list which are not "locked up" with a licensor yet.
> 
> ...


Is October normally the time the announcement comes out for kits being released then following year? I am curious to know what is planned for 2009.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

the local comic store had the standard Serenity ormanent last time I was there a few months ago. I know its not a kit per se, but its still a pretty nice display piece, especially if you are a big fan of the show. Its small size makes it well suited to a spot in your office too.

Cheers!
Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And it's not a model.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Oct. is usually when the National Hobby show is,where new products are announced for the following year.alexander


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

Old_McDonald said:


> While Moebius has the Irwin Allen licenses, I'm hoping for a 1,2,3 knockout punch of his flying vehicles.
> 
> TOS Jupiter II
> Flying Sub
> Spindrift.


Especially since Moebius has a large scale Flying Sub planned for a 2009. A large scale Jupiter 2 & Sprindrift in the same scale would be welcomed.


----------

